# Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford und Steven Spielberg an Bord



## Gast1669461003 (16. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford und Steven Spielberg an Bord* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford und Steven Spielberg an Bord


----------



## Elvis3000 (16. März 2016)

Laaaaangweilig , wie starwars absolut totproduziert.......


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2016)

Hast du den Film schon gesehen?


----------



## Batze (16. März 2016)

Spielt er dann den Papa, wie Sean Connery in Teil 3?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

Indiana Jones 5: Die Jagd nach dem goldenen Rollator


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Indiana Jones 5: Die Jagd nach dem goldenen Rollator


Ich tippe mehr auf "Jäger der verlorenen Rente".


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mehr auf "Jäger der verlorenen Rente".



Stallone hatte ja wenigstens ein einsehen bei Rambo, aber manche melken einfach weiter, bis die Kuh tot ist.


----------



## steel2000 (16. März 2016)

Vorneweg: Ich freue mich drauf. Denn ein `echter` Indiana Jones a la H.Ford wird immer besser sein als ein Möchtegern-Indy. Genauso wie nur ein P. Falk Columbo darstellen konnte.
Entscheidend wird natürlich sein, was die Handlung des Films angeht. Auf Biegen und Brechen Action hineinbringen zu wollen, das es am Ende peinlich wirkt, ist sicherlich der falsche Weg. Wenn schon, sollte man dies mit Humor darstellen. Man denke da an den Film Space Cowboys, in denen vier Astronauten über das eigene Alter herziehen.


----------



## Vagabound (16. März 2016)

ich halte ja nichts davon nen Film zu verteufeln bevor er überhaupt abgedreht und in die Kinos gekommen ist, bis es soweit ist freue ich mich auf Indiana Jones 5, Bleibt nur zu hoffen das da nicht wieder eine Automatische Tür am Drehset ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

steel2000 schrieb:


> ein `echter` Indiana Jones a la H.Ford wird immer besser sein als ein Möchtegern-Indy.



H.Ford hat auch Teil 4 nicht gerettet. 
Und er war damals schon alt.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2016)

Hoffe, man wird sich ein wenig an der Kritik an Teil 4 orientieren. Dass Ford nicht mehr der jüngste ist, stimmt leider, aber ich würde auch niemand anderen als Indiana Jones sehen wollen. Mit ein wenig Computerarbeit und guten Stuntleuten wird man den auch sicher problemlos 10 bis 15 Jahre jünger kriegen. Als Han Solo hat er ja auch noch prima funktioniert. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Als Han Solo hat er ja auch noch prima funktioniert.



Da hat es aber auch irgendwie zur Rolle gepasst, die ja auch eher ruhig dargestellt wurde.
Er hatte zumindest keine sonderlich großen Action-Momente.
Für einen Indy kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## FalconEye (16. März 2016)

Mit ein bisschen Glück kommt dann auch noch ein gutes Lizenzspiel dabei raus! Bin da vielleicht auch zu optimistisch :/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

http://ones.demotivationalposters.o...na-jones-demotivational-poster-1275218157.jpg


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da hat es aber auch irgendwie zur Rolle gepasst, die ja auch eher ruhig dargestellt wurde.
> Er hatte zumindest keine sonderlich großen Action-Momente.
> Für einen Indy kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.



Dann schießt er halt wieder auf Schwertkämpfer, anstatt sich ein Peitschenduell zu liefern  Wenn man die Actionszenen richtig schreibt und es nicht übertreibt, dann dürfte auch genug zur Rolle passende Action trotz hohem Alter möglich sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dann schießt er halt wieder auf Schwertkämpfer, anstatt sich ein Peitschenduell zu liefern  Wenn man die Actionszenen richtig schreibt und es nicht übertreibt, dann dürfte auch genug zur Rolle passende Action trotz hohem Alter möglich sein.


Ein Indy ohne Peitsche ist wie ein Hab Solo ohne "First Shot".


----------



## FalloutEffect (16. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> H.Ford hat auch Teil 4 nicht gerettet.



lag meiner Meinung nach weniger an Ford, als an dieser Esotherikthematik und LaBoeuf, der bei mir null Sypmathien mit seiner Rolle wecken konnte. Ich finde man hätte schon nach Teil 3 Indy ruhen lassen sollen. Was passiert nun in Teil 5? Muss Indy/Ford sterben, um einem neuen Indy Platz zu machen? Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.....


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade überlegt, man könnte ja diesmal statt Shia die 4 Ghostbusters Grazien als Sidekick verwenden. Und den Alienkram könnte man mit einem Gastauftritt von Mulder und Skully weiter ausbauen, der kam doch so gut an.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2016)

Ich bin zuversichtlich, Harrison hatte auch Han Solo wieder zum Leben erweckt, warum nicht auch den guten Dr. Henry Jones Jr.

Wenn so Sachen wie im 4. Teil weggelassen werden (Kühlschrank, Aliens/Ufo, Killerameisen) dann kann Indy 5 durchaus genauso cool werden, wie es Star Wars 7 war


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dann kann Indy 5 durchaus genauso cool werden, wie es Star Wars 7 war



Ah, verstehe.
Indy 5 wird ein Remake von Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (16. März 2016)

> Indiana Jones 5: Die Jagd nach dem goldenen Rollator



*Applaus* und rofl - das hätte ich nicht besser sagen können.
Dem Ford gehts genau so wie dem Schwarzenegger....


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Indy ohne Peitsche ist wie ein Hab Solo ohne "First Shot".



Stimmt auch wieder. Aber wie gesagt: Etwas  CGI (nicht zu übertrieben), gute Stuntleute und der Ford kriegt auch heute noch schöne Indy-Action hin


----------



## Orzhov (16. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> H.Ford hat auch Teil 4 nicht gerettet.
> Und er war damals schon alt.



In dem Alter würde ich mir eher Sorgen machen das sie 2019 noch leben.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. März 2016)

Die Reihe braucht dringend ein Reboot mit einer dicken schwarzen Frau als Indiana Jones.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2016)

Hör mir auf. Ich bekomme davon jetzt schon Alpträume. Oder meintest Du Tomb Raider mit einer XXL-BBW 5,5 Tonnen Frau ??


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> In dem Alter würde ich mir eher Sorgen machen das sie 2019 noch leben.



Aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen ist die Überlegung übrigens gar nicht so falsch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die Reihe braucht dringend ein Reboot mit einer dicken schwarzen Frau als Indiana Jones.


Frau ja, dick nein. Besser man verlagert das Franchise ins erotische Fach, so was wie "In (!) Diana Jones - Das Königreich des Kristalldildos" oder so...


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die Reihe braucht dringend ein Reboot mit einer dicken schwarzen Frau als Indiana Jones.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoaxwars (17. März 2016)

Gab es nicht mal die Rede von einen Nachfolger als Harrison Ford?  Tom Hardy oder Chris Pratt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal die Rede von einen Nachfolger als Harrison Ford?  Tom Hardy oder Chris Pratt?


Will das jemand ernsthaft?
NEEEEEEEEE!!! [emoji57]


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Wenn Ford nicht mehr kann sollte man die Filmreihe beerdigen. Durch einen anderen verunstalten lassen ? Nein Danke. Nichts gegen Tom Hardy oder Chris Pratt. Aber wenn ich an Indie denke denke ich an Ford. Das wäre das gleiche als würde ein Matt Damon mit einem mal Rambo 5 drehen. Oder ein Mark Wahlberg würde sich als John McLane versuchen.

Nein gewisse Filmreihen sind zu stark mit gewissen Darstellern verbunden, daß man das durch Neubesetzungen nur versauen kann.


----------



## Frullo (17. März 2016)

Reboot, Remake, Fortsetzung Teil 8... Irgendwann implodiert Hollywood, weil es a) die Alten längst nicht mehr interessiert und b) die Jungen nicht mehr darauf reinfallen. Nachdem Harrison sich auf dem Altar der Erzwungenen Tragödie hat opfern lassen und dadurch Han Solo zum Looser 2015 gekrönt hat, kann er mich mal - kreuzweise.


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Du meinst weil 



Spoiler



Han Solo in Episode VII getötet wird ?



Wenn es der Storyverlauf so verlangt geht es nicht anders. Da würde ich Ford keine Schuld dran geben. Aber ob es sinnvoll ist sich mit knapp 80 Jahren noch als Indiana Jones abzurackern ? Ich weiß es echt nicht. Der 5. Teil hätte vieel früher kommen müssen. Abgesehen mal davon, daß schon der 4. Teil nicht unbedingt ein Highlight der Filmreihe ist.


----------



## Frullo (17. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du meinst weil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt jetzt? Ist das immer noch ein Spoiler? Gibt es 3 Monate nach Kinostart wirklich noch jemanden der das nicht mitgekriegt hat? 

Wie auch immer: Klar kann er was dafür, er trägt dafür die Mitschuld zusammen mit Jar Jar Abrams und Lawrence Kasdan. Und mir geht es nicht um DAS sondern um WIE. Habe es schon in einem anderen Thread dargelegt, darum hier nur noch die Kurzfassung: Aus DEM Helden meiner Kindheit/Jugend wurde mit VII in praktisch jeglicher Hinsicht ein waschechter Verlierer gemacht. Daher an JJ, Kasdan und Ford: Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch!


Zu Indy: So sehr ich ihn auch liebe, irgendwann darf auch mal Schluss sein.


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Ich hab das bewußt aus Rücksicht auf die anderen getan. Auch wenn jemand den Film z.B. sich nur als DVD kaufen will und nicht ins Kino geht. Ich z.B. kaufe mir manchen Film als Bluray ohne vorher im Kino gewesen zu sein. 

Und was Indie betrifft hast Du Recht. Bei Star Wars kann man geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## McDrake (17. März 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ist das immer noch ein Spoiler? Gibt es 3 Monate nach Kinostart wirklich noch jemanden der das nicht mitgekriegt hat?
> 
> Wie auch immer: Klar kann er was dafür, er trägt dafür die Mitschuld zusammen mit Jar Jar Abrams und Lawrence Kasdan. Und mir geht es nicht um DAS sondern um WIE. Habe es schon in einem anderen Thread dargelegt, darum hier nur noch die Kurzfassung: Aus DEM Helden meiner Kindheit/Jugend wurde mit VII in praktisch jeglicher Hinsicht ein waschechter Verlierer gemacht. Daher an JJ, Kasdan und Ford: Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch!
> 
> ...



Ich find das sehr gut, wenn in solchen Sachen ein Spoiler-Tag benutzt wird.
Nicht jeder ist ein "Junkie" und muss alles am ersten Tag sehen.

Ich hab von  GoT zum Beispiel auch noch nicht alle Staffeln gesehen (eigentlich nur die Erste) und nerve mich, wenn Schlagzeilen zu lesen sind wie "Muss Charakter XY in Staffel 4 sterben?"
Da weiss ich ja schon, dass jener Char noch dabei ist.
Das selbe gilt für Spiele.
Ich will nicht in einer Überschrift lesen (als Beispiel!!): So gehts nach Geralds Tot im letzten Addon weiter mit der Serie"


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2016)

GERALT STIRBT?! 

Danke McDrake!


----------



## Wynn (17. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> GERALT STIRBT?!
> 
> Danke McDrake!



An Syphilis im Zwergenpuff


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. März 2016)

Wie wollen die denn die Bundeslade, den Heiligen Gral und Außerirdische noch toppen? (Was wurde eigentlich in "Tempel des Todes" gesucht, ich weiß es gar nicht mehr ...) Fürs Alters-, pardon, Seniorenheim würde sich evtl. der Jungbrunnen anbieten, aber den gab es ja nun schon in bei den Piraten in der Karibik.


----------



## HanFred (17. März 2016)

In "Tempel des Todes" ging es um die heiligen Shankara-Steine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> In "Tempel des Todes" ging es um die heiligen Shankara-Steine.


Nicht zu vergessen:
Affenhirn auf Eis, Schlange a la Surprise und Käfer... mjamm, mjamm...


----------



## Spassbremse (17. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> An Syphilis im Zwergenpuff



Nein, das ist nicht möglich, Hexer sind immun gegenüber sämtlichen Krankheiten, Altersschwäche inklusive ("No witcher has ever died of old age")


----------



## Hoaxwars (18. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will das jemand ernsthaft?
> NEEEEEEEEE!!! [emoji57]





Ich könnte mir beide gut vorstellen als Indiana.^^ Ich dachte auch eher als Sohn.   Eigentlich dachte ich immer das Lara Croft  und Indiana sich mal irgendwie treffen, beide bekommen dann einen Sohn und dieser führt dann die Geschichte weiter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. März 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich immer das Lara Croft  und Indiana sich mal irgendwie treffen



Da gäbe es nur ein kleines Problem, sie leben beide in völlig unterschiedlichen Zeiten.
Indiana wurde 1899 geboren, die älteste Lara Croft (aus der Original Timeline) wurde 1968 geboren.
Dass das nicht zusammen geht, brauch ich glaub ich nicht erklären.^^


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2016)

Aber Indy trank doch aus dem Becher eines Zimmermanns.


----------



## Hoaxwars (18. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da gäbe es nur ein kleines Problem, sie leben beide in völlig unterschiedlichen Zeiten.
> Indiana wurde 1899 geboren, die älteste Lara Croft (aus der Original Timeline) wurde 1968 geboren.
> Dass das nicht zusammen geht, brauch ich glaub ich nicht erklären.^^



Ja das stimmt wohl.   Dann eben die Tochter oder der Sohn von den Beiden.  Spielte ShiaLaBeauf nicht einen Sohn im letzten Teil?  Ich weiss das gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Hoaxwars (18. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Aber Indy trank doch aus dem Becher eines Zimmermanns.




Haha, ja stimmt aber der wirkte nur um die Wunde zu heilen und spätestens im letzten Film hat die Wirkung wohl nachgelassen dann.^^


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Aber Indy trank doch aus dem Becher eines Zimmermanns.



Stimmt, sogar einen kräftigen ... die Frage ist doch aber, ob man nicht dauerhaft und ständig am Gral nippen sollte und/oder ob die Wirkung mit dem Ende vom 3. Teil nicht nachgelassen hat.

Aber die Idee mit Indy und Croft gefällt mir ... da kann er mehr als nur die Peitsche knallen lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2016)

Wäre was für einen Sexfilm. Das Vermächtnis des Kristalldildos oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. März 2016)

Also nach dem letzten Ghostbusters-Trailer ist diese Meldung Balsam für meine Seele.


----------

